# Oh oh - Explosions in London



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I hope this isn't a sign of things to come...

http://www.sky.com/skynews/article/0,,3 ... 65,00.html

Edit: If you can't access the Sky site (as I can't any more) there have been a series of explosions in London.

They're currently blaming the majority of them on 'power surges' but the TV news is saying bombs.

Marylebone, Old Street, Kings Cross, Edgware Road etc etc

As well as a bus explosion.


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

According to bbc it was due to a """"""power surge""""""
:?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

...that took out a bus with an explosion too? :?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Several hurt in Tube 'explosion'

Passengers were evacuated from King's Cross station 
Several people have been injured after explosions blamed on a power surge led to the whole London Underground network being closed down until further notice. 
British Transport Police said some of the power surges had caused explosions.

A City of London Police spokesman said there were "quite a large number of casualties" at Aldgate Station.

A bus was ripped apart in an explosion in central London, an eyewitness told news agency PA, and there were reports of at least one fatality.

PA also quoted Union officials as saying sources had told them there had been at least one explosive device on the Underground.

British Transport Police Surges took place at Aldgate, Edgware Road, King's Cross, Old Street and Russell Square stations.

Scotland Yard confirmed they were assisting with a "major incident" and said there were casualties.

A spokesman said officers were called out to Aldgate station at 8.50am to assist City of London and British Transport Police.

"All of the emergency services are on scene. There have been some casualties. This has been declared as a major incident," said the spokesman. "It's too early to state what has happened at this stage," he said.

The National Grid, which supplies power to the Underground, said there had been no problems with its system which could have contributed to the incidents.

'Screaming and crying'

Jacqui Head, from BBC News, who had just left King's Cross station on a Piccadilly Line train as an explosion happened, said: "Everything was normal. Suddenly there was a massive bang, the train jolted.

"There was immediately smoke everywhere and it was hot and everybody panicked. People started screaming and crying."

The train was kept in the tunnel for 20 minutes and no announcement was made to explain the delay to passengers, she added.

London Fire Brigade said four crews were at Liverpool Street and more were on their way.

Another passenger, who had left the Tube at Fenchurch Street Station, and walked to Aldgate East, told BBC Five Live that he saw injured people.

"As I walked through the bus station I could see people lying on the ground, black, as if they'd been covered in smoke. There were about three or four people on the floor being treated."

Eyewitness Paul Woloszyn from BBC News, who was at Blackhorse Road station on the Victoria Line, said: "We were told there was a bomb at Liverpool Street station.

"I was on the Tube, and they stopped the train and told everyone to get off and evacuate the station."

He said staff had said the entire Tube network had been affected, and leaflets had been handed out with details of alternative bus routes.

Another eyewitness, Dorothy Molloy, had been on a Tube train at King's Cross and said "staff just chucked everyone out of the station".

She said staff there had not given any details, but she said two passengers she had spoken to had said they had received messages saying there had been bombs.

"People didn't really know what was going on, they were just huffing and puffing and saying how annoying it was," she said.

"People don't seem to be panicked, but there's so many police and ambulances coming into the areas. People are just concerned, and some are just annoyed at the delay."

If you're in the area we would like to hear from you. Send us your comments using the form below including if possible a phone number. If you have any pictures please send them to [email protected] or by mobile phone to 07921 648159.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

In seven stations and on three double decker buses. Fatalities not confirmed.

London transport completely crippled.

Still not confirmed that its a terrorist attack. Eye witnesses say too loud and fierce to be a power surge, and the bus was ripped apart.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Bus 'ripped apart' in explosion

At least one person is reported to have been killed in an explosion on a bus in central London. 
Witnesses said the roof of the double-decker bus was blown into the sky outside the British Medical Association, near Tavistock Place.

One told BBC News 24 the front of the building had been "splattered with blood" and said there were sheets spread on the pavement.

Police said: "There have been further reports of multiple explosions."

Witness Belinda Seabrook said: "I was on the bus in front and heard an incredible bang, I turned round and half the double decker bus was in the air.

"It was a massive explosion and there were papers and half a bus flying through the air.

"There must be a lot of people dead as all the buses were packed, they had been turning people away from the Tube stops."

Another witness said police were about to conduct controlled explosions in the area. The area has been cordoned off.

There were unconfirmed reports there were other blasts on buses in South Kensington and in Marylebone.


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

OMG just had to drive into London to pick up my girlfriend as she was in the area and terrified


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Government Spokesperson talking about 20 fatalities


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

OH MAN I'm glad I have evacuated all my loved ones out!


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> Government Spokesperson talking about 20 fatalities


  Hope the number doesn't increase!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Several people have had limbs blown off


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

working from home today - feeling very lucky...
BBC have confirmed 
- 2 deaths
- Arab sources are linking blasts to Al Quaida


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Oh, no... another bus exploded!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I believe all the buses were actually tourist buses and not London Transport.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Just think as bad as it , how much worse it could have been.

Yesterday Trafalgar square was crammed full of 10,000's of people.


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Quote from Skynews: "Mrs Seabrook said the bus was travelling from Euston to Russell Square and had been "packed" with people turned away from Tube stops." So it sounds like it is the public ones.

http://www.sky.com/skynews/article/0,,3 ... 85,00.html


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

BBC have just reported (on TV) that a website is stating that Al-Quaida have accepted responsibility.

They states that this may be a hoax thou.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Hope everyone on here that work in London are all ok? :?


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Do we know that everyone on here is okay?

Has anyone heard from vlastan? He was working in London this week.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'm OK, ScoTTy's posted elsewhere as had Raven (who works in Aldgate), might give Bob a call in a mo to see if he's fine. Though he should be as he's just around the corner.

Haven't heard from Irving yet.


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

jonah said:


> I believe all the buses were actually tourist buses and not London Transport.


This doesnt look like a tourist bus to me...looks like a regular red london bus...


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Kell said:


> I'm OK, ScoTTy's posted elsewhere as had Raven (who works in Aldgate), might give Bob a call in a mo to see if he's fine. Though he should be as he's just around the corner.
> 
> Haven't heard from Irving yet.


Thanks for the update Kell.

Looks an appalling situation on TV. They are also saying that the mobile phone networks are jammed too.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> ScoTTy's posted elsewhere


Fortunately still on paternity leave.

If anyone gets stuck later in the City let me know and I'll see where I can drive into to get you out.


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

paulatt said:


> Do we know that everyone on here is okay?
> 
> Has anyone heard from vlastan? He was working in London this week.


He's fine! :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jiggyjaggy said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > I believe all the buses were actually tourist buses and not London Transport.
> ...


Apparently quite a few of these have been bought by tour bus companies from London Transport and are operated as hop-on hop-off tourist buses.


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

My other half decided to work from home today - he usually commutes down to Guy's Hospital


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Has sent a shiver down my spine.

I'm working from home today (thank fcuk), but was getting on a tube at Edgeware road yesterday morning at 09:00. Really brings it home.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I was changing tube trains at Edgware Road yesterday morning too just after 9 - after being on a train which passed through the tunnel at Gerrards Cross which collapsed last week about 5 minutes before it dropped I feel as though someone must be smiling on me at the moment.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Even if tongue in cheek I think perhaps, in the circumstances, this should be withdrawn. :?

_Edited by Nutts... just to close the subject._


----------



## *lazza* (Nov 6, 2004)

Its amazing how quickly you realise what is important in life at times like these.

I should have been in Liverpool Street around 8.30 this morning but rescheduled the meeting yesterday to Friday.

My thougthts are with all those who have been affected by these terrible events


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

I'm OK, was nearly working at home today but client made me change my plans.

Was also due to pick kids up from school at 3pm, but thats not going to happen.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

beastty said:


> I'm OK, was nearly working at home today but client made me change my plans.
> 
> Was also due to pick kids up from school at 3pm, but thats not going to happen.


DId you get my text? Or is your network one of those that isn't currently working?


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Anyway of getting home from central london to the East??


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

They're talking on the news now about opening all the main stations etc fairly soon with the exception of Kings Cross.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Kell said:


> I'm OK, ScoTTy's posted elsewhere as had Raven (who works in Aldgate), might give Bob a call in a mo to see if he's fine. Though he should be as he's just around the corner.
> 
> Haven't heard from Irving yet.


I'm ok thanks... got a txt - I'm assuming it was you Kell - (didn't recognise the number). Just got home, had to walk from Leicester Sq to Finchley Road (in the pouring rain of course), where my son picked me up.

Tubes and buses all out still, mobile network just getting back to normal, but for a time we had no landlines or mobiles in central london... not sure which is the scariest bit... the bombs or the lack of ability to communicate :?


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

The bus explosion was below my office as I sat there this morning.

I've seen some bad things today. Fortunately all my colleagues are safe.

I don't feel like saying much more.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Well, I'm certainly counting my lucky stars, if I had not been delayed yesterday morning I would have been passing through Aldgate at about 0850 :? I was in a daze yesrday with all the aftermath I saw, my thoughts are with anyone who has had any form of bereavment.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

it's all very horrible  

I was with a good client yesterday when it all happened. She has a niece and nephew in London. It was almost evening time before she heard that they are o.k


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> beastty said:
> 
> 
> > I'm OK, was nearly working at home today but client made me change my plans.
> ...


Kell got yours and replied late afternoon yesterday.

Journey in today was a breeze, the transport guys seem to have contingency plans worked out.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Chip_iTT said:


> we had no landlines or mobiles in central london... not sure which is the scariest bit... the bombs or the lack of ability to communicate :?


I heard that the mobile networks were switched to the registered numbers of the emergency services only. This is because when 9/11 happened so many people phoned home using their mobile phones that the networks got jammed.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

paulatt said:


> Chip_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > we had no landlines or mobiles in central london... not sure which is the scariest bit... the bombs or the lack of ability to communicate :?
> ...


I think this is true actually. I couldn't send a text message when I was trying but my phone was getting signal. So maybe I was allowed to do 999 calls only?


----------

